
TIFU by ordering food online and setting the restaurant on fire - mikek
https://www.reddit.com/r/tifu/comments/bjttfe/tifu_by_ordering_food_online_amd_essentially/
======
BenjiWiebe
This was a fake story, as far as I can tell. Multiple requests for a link to
the newspaper article, yet no link was ever posted.

